# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Bussit, joissa havaittu LIJ-laitteet

## bernemi

Tähän ketjuun voi listata busseja joissa on havaittu uudet lij-laitteet. 
Omia havaintojani keskiviikolta 31.8.
Nof 9
Nof 720
Nof 725
Nof 740
Nof 747
Nof 817

----------


## Zambo

ÅL 3, 4, 5, 6, 14-19, 23

KS 20-22, 24, 25 (nämä lienevät ensimmäiset autot, joissa ei ole BusComeja ollutkaan)

----------


## Miska

Nobinan Roihupellon varikon autoja: 

878, 880, 884

----------


## aki

HSL:n sivuilla kerrotaan että tällä hetkellä uudet laitteet on asennettu vajaaseen sataan bussiin. Syyskuussa asennukset laajenevat myös Helbin, PL:n ja TDF:n busseihin. Ilmeisesti kaikki asennukset olisi tarkoitus saada valmiiksi vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #446, onkos kaikissa hakunilalaisissa Vesteissä jo?

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 1331. Huomasin Koiviston auton FB-seinältä, että Ruhan parkkiruudussa 521 olevaan autoon oli asennettu Parkeonit, ja pitihän se illalla käydä kurkkaamassa, että siellä ne tosiaan olivat.  :Smile:  En tosin tiedä, onko 1331 vielä ollut linjalla noiden kanssa.

----------


## vristo

> HelB 1331. Huomasin Koiviston auton FB-seinältä, että Ruhan parkkiruudussa 521 olevaan autoon oli asennettu Parkeonit,


Mikä on Parkeon?

----------


## Teemuxs

> Mikä on Parkeon?


Uusien laitteiden toimittaja.

----------


## jtm

Myöskin Helb #705 saanut Parkeonit.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinoista 1-16, 446, 477, 485, 667, 669, 716, 717, 720-728, 731, 732, 740, 743, 746, 747, 749-759, 768, 769, 797, 808, 817, 820, 911-916 ja 944 löytyy.

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinoista 1-16,


14-16 ei taida olla, kun ovat Westin autoja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> 14-16 ei taida olla, kun ovat Westin autoja.


Ok, välitin vaan saamaani tietoa, joten en sano varmaksi.

----------


## santeri82

> Ok, välitin vaan saamaani tietoa, joten en sano varmaksi.


Yhteenkään Westin autoon ei ole asennettu LIJ-laitteistoa.

----------


## Tuomas

> Mikä on Parkeon?


Parkeon on tosiaan uusien rahastuslaitteiden valmistaja, kuten jo mainittiinkin. Kuljettajan lipunmyyntilaitteen malli on Wayfarer6 ja etälukijan Axio.

Aika näyttää, mikä uusien rahastuslaiteiden lempinimeksi kuljettajien ja muun henkilökunnan keskuudessa muodostuu. Puhuttiinhan aikanaan Almexeista, ja nyt ainakin meillä puhutaan Buscomeista. Parkeonit olisi looginen jatko tälle, mutta toistaiseksi kutsumanimenä tuntuu olevan "ne uudet laitteet". Siinä saa olla puhelimessa tarkkana: "Autostani on Buscomin puskurimuisti täynnä, tuokaa uusi laite".  :Smile:

----------


## MJG

> Parkeon on tosiaan uusien rahastuslaitteiden valmistaja, kuten jo mainittiinkin. Kuljettajan lipunmyyntilaitteen malli on Wayfarer6 ja etälukijan Axio.
> 
> Aika näyttää, mikä uusien rahastuslaiteiden lempinimeksi kuljettajien ja muun henkilökunnan keskuudessa muodostuu. Puhuttiinhan aikanaan Almexeista, ja nyt ainakin meillä puhutaan Buscomeista. Parkeonit olisi looginen jatko tälle, mutta toistaiseksi kutsumanimenä tuntuu olevan "ne uudet laitteet". Siinä saa olla puhelimessa tarkkana: "Autostani on Buscomin puskurimuisti täynnä, tuokaa uusi laite".


Eivätkö loogiset valinnat nimiksi olisi Veikko ja Asko?

----------


## fani

> Nobinoista 1-16, 446, 477, 485, 667, 669, 716, 717, 720-728, 731, 732, 740, 743, 746, 747, 749-759, 768, 769, 797, 808, 817, 820, 911-916 ja 944 löytyy.


720-728 ja 749-759? Oletko varma tästä?

----------


## Miska

> 720-728 ja 749-759? Oletko varma tästä?


Ainakin autossa 721 oli nähdäkseni äsken vastaan tullessaan vielä Buscom.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------




> Nobinan Roihupellon varikon autoja: 
> 
> 878, 880, 884


Muutama Citea lisää: 877, 885 ja 890. 

Näissä idän autoissa ei muuten tunnu olevan matkustajainformaatio päällä ja kaiketi tuosta syystä myöskään linjakilpien tiedot eivät tule LIJ:stä.

----------


## fani

> Ainakin autossa 721 oli nähdäkseni äsken vastaan tullessaan vielä Buscom.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:56 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Muutama Citea lisää: 877, 885 ja 890. 
> 
> Näissä idän autoissa ei muuten tunnu olevan matkustajainformaatio päällä ja kaiketi tuosta syystä myöskään linjakilpien tiedot eivät tule LIJ:stä.


Nobina 809 on ainakin saanut LIJ-laitteet, mutta suuri osa noista 720-728 ja 749-759 näyttäisi vielä olevan ilman LIJ-laitteita

----------


## Tuomas

> Eivätkö loogiset valinnat nimiksi olisi Veikko ja Asko?


Kyllä nyt taisi löytyä nimet Helmi-tädin kruununperillisten kastajaisiin.  :Smile: 

HelBin lista on saanut jatkoa 612:sta ja 706:sta.

----------


## fani

> Kyllä nyt taisi löytyä nimet Helmi-tädin kruununperillisten kastajaisiin. 
> 
> HelBin lista on saanut jatkoa 612:sta ja 706:sta.


HelBiläisissä 616, 617 ja 705:ssä on kuuleman mukaan myös uudet laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 758:saa on lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 819, 823 & 1540 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 811 on uudet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Gulf

HelB 1527 on saanut uudet laitteet

----------


## Pera

HelB 817:ssa on uudet laitteet.

----------


## fani

Nobina 616 on saanut myös LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## joboo

Helb 1539 saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## Gulf

HelB 1131 buscomit vaihdettu LIJ laitteisiin

----------


## Pera

HelB 1536 ja PL 731 ovat saaneet uudet laitteet.

----------


## joboo

Helb 822 saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1541 saanut LIJ laitteet.

----------


## Miska

LIJ-laitteiden asennukset ovat edenneet PL:n kalustoon. Uudet laitteet löytyvät ainakin autosta 734.

----------


## joboo

Helb 820 saanut LIJ-laitteet

Eihän nämä uudet laitteet tarjoa valoetuja!  :Mad:

----------


## bernemi

PL 290:ssa on lij-laitteet.

----------


## Pera

HelB 1021 ja PL 729 on uudet laitteet.

----------


## Pera

HelB 1130,1203,1204,1529 ja 1530 ovat saaneet uudet laitteet.

----------


## Gulf

PL 602:ssa näkyi olevan uudet laitteet

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1537 on myös uudet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nobinoissa 793 ja 923 on lij-laitteet.

----------


## Tenava

Transdev 509 uudet LIJ laitteet

----------


## Wolde

> Helb 820 saanut LIJ-laitteet
> 
> Eihän nämä uudet laitteet tarjoa valoetuja!


Vielä ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta, mutta ohjeistuksessa ainakin lukee ettei valoetua anneta jos linja on etuajassa. Lieneekö kyse tästä?

----------


## joboo

> Vielä ei ole omakohtaista kokemusta, mutta ohjeistuksessa ainakin lukee ettei valoetua anneta jos linja on etuajassa. Lieneekö kyse tästä?


Sen kyllä tiesin että valoetuuksia ei saa jos on etuajassa, mutta vuoro oli koko ajan myöhässä ja määränpäässä n.5-8min myöhässä.

----------


## Tuomas

Helmi-järjestelmässä on jo pitkään ollut mahdollisuus siihen, ettei etuajassa oleva joukkoliikenneväline saa liikennevaloissa etuutta. Bussiliikenteen puolella tämä ominaisuus ei ole tähän mennessä ollut käytössä. Sen verran usein on ajaessani tilanne ollut se, että olen ollut etuajassa ja etuuden kuitenkin saanut.

Parkeonien (ns. uusien laitteiden, tai LIJ-laitteiden) kanssa olen ajanut vasta aivan vähän, mutta sen perusteella vaikuttaa siltä, että niiden myötä etuajassa oleva bussi ei enää saisi etuutta. Varmaksi en kuitenkaan voi asiaa mennä sanomaan.

Sen huomasin edelliskerralla ajaessani linjoja h41 ja h42, että vaikka olin kutakuinkin aikataulussa vuoroaikataulussa ilmoitettuun Ruskeasuon ohitusaikaan nähden, Parkeon silti väitti minun olevan muutaman minuutin etuajassa. Ehkä tämä saattaa selittää joboon havaintoja.

Toisaalta Helmi-järjestelmän tilanne on se, että läheskään joka risteyksessä ei edes ole siihen kuuluvia laitteita asennettuna. Etuuksia ei siis edes ole mahdollista saada tietyissä paikoissa. Toinen mahdollisuus on, että laitteet ovat kyllä paikallaan, mutta risteykseen ei ole ohjelmoitu etuuksia. Tai sitten bussin laitteet ovat sillä tapaa rikki, ettei se pysty tilaamaan etuuksia. Tai bussissa olevaan dataan ei ole ohjelmoitu etuuspyyntöjä. Tai jokin toisen suunnan bussi tai raitiovaunu "varastaa" etuuden, vaikka liikennevalo ja bussi havaitsisivatkin toisensa ja toimisivat oikein. Mahdollisuuksia on paljon.

Ketjun varsinaiseen aiheeseen ei ole mitään lisättävää. Joskus tuntuu, että tämä lista päivittyy nopeammin kuin työpaikan seinällä oleva.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

Helb 1115, 1125 & TDF 500 saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## joboo

Helb 1019, 1116 & 1127 saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## fani

Nobinan uudemmissa Ivecoissa on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet.
Nof 620
Nof 637
Tdf 503
Tdf 520

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #721 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 956 saanut uudet LIJ-laitteet

----------


## fani

Pohjolan Liikenteen 601:sessä uudet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Pera

TDF 523 ja PL 654 on uudet laitteet.

----------


## fani

Aika monessa Transdevin Volvo 8700LE:ssä on uudet LIJ-laitteet. Käsittääkseni vain muutamista puuttuu.

----------


## Zambo

> Aika monessa Transdevin Volvo 8700LE:ssä on uudet LIJ-laitteet. Käsittääkseni vain muutamista puuttuu.


Ajatuksena lienee asentaa samantyyppisiä autoja peräkkäin, jolloin asentaminen nopeutuu.

----------


## Tenava

> Aika monessa Transdevin Volvo 8700LE:ssä on uudet LIJ-laitteet. Käsittääkseni vain muutamista puuttuu.


Kahdeksasta 8700LE:stä puuttuu vielä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Kahdeksasta 8700LE:stä puuttuu vielä.


Autot #512-#520?

----------


## Tenava

> Autot #512-#520?


Ei se noin mee. Ei ole asennettu numerojärjestyksessä kun ainakin 518,520 on jo uudet laitteet.

----------


## kalle.

Tampereelle siirtyneissä "OXI-" sarjan busseissa taisi kaikissa olla (on) asennettuna johtosarjat ja järjestelmän oheislaitteita, kuten kilpikatkaisimia, puhelinluureja, painikkeita jne.

----------


## Makke93

Pl 780:ssä oli tänään Parkeonin laite lapulla "ei toimi" ja pl 793:ssa oli toimiva.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 781:ssä ja Nof 773:ssa on lij-laitteet.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

HelB #428 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 310, ja TDF 1409 ovat saaneet uudet LIJ-laitteet!

----------


## bernemi

Pl 280:ssa on lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 784:ssä on lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 660 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 984 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## fani

NOF 983 ja 1002 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 893:ssa on lij-laitteet.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #892 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 962:ssa on uudet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 961 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.
554:llä oli tänään lij-laitteilla varustettu Mersu. 
Erikoista oli se, että kyseisen Mersun linjakilvissä luki Itäkeskus via Maunula eikä Itäkeskus Östra Centrum. 
Melkein jokaisessa Nobinan ns. lij-autossa määränpää näkyy samalla tavalla kuin vanhassa järjestelmässä (Määränpää suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, eikä vaihtuva kieli)

----------


## Lexa99

> Nof 961 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.
> 554:llä oli tänään lij-laitteilla varustettu Mersu. 
> Erikoista oli se, että kyseisen Mersun linjakilvissä luki Itäkeskus via Maunula eikä Itäkeskus Östra Centrum. 
> Melkein jokaisessa Nobinan ns. lij-autossa määränpää näkyy samalla tavalla kuin vanhassa järjestelmässä (Määränpää suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, eikä vaihtuva kieli)


Jättäisin eriävän mielipiteen, mutta voi toki myös olla että kohdalleni on sattunut vain vaihtuvan tekstin autoja. (Idän linjoilla 79-97 ja 700-sarjan linjoilla...)

----------


## Bussipoika

> Nof 961 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.
> 554:llä oli tänään lij-laitteilla varustettu Mersu. 
> Erikoista oli se, että kyseisen Mersun linjakilvissä luki Itäkeskus via Maunula eikä Itäkeskus Östra Centrum. 
> Melkein jokaisessa Nobinan ns. lij-autossa määränpää näkyy samalla tavalla kuin vanhassa järjestelmässä (Määränpää suomeksi ja ruotsiksi, eikä vaihtuva kieli)





> Jättäisin eriävän mielipiteen, mutta voi toki myös olla että kohdalleni on sattunut vain vaihtuvan tekstin autoja. (Idän linjoilla 79-97 ja 700-sarjan linjoilla...)


Nobinalla on ollut sen verran ongelmia tuon LIJ- järjestelmän käyttöönotossa, että kuskeja on kuulemani mukaan ohjeistettu käyttämään Nobinan omia määränpääkilpiä. Tämähän tapahtuu ohjaamoon asennetusta ON/OFF- napista.

----------


## Karosa

> Nobinalla on ollut sen verran ongelmia tuon LIJ- järjestelmän käyttöönotossa, että kuskeja on kuulemani mukaan ohjeistettu käyttämään Nobinan omia määränpääkilpiä. Tämähän tapahtuu ohjaamoon asennetusta ON/OFF- napista.


Sekä varsinkin määränpäiden pitkät nimet eivät mahdu linjakilpeen, koska LIJ ei osaa automaattisesti formatoida tekstiä pienemmäksi, tai lyhentää sitä esimerkiksi "Espoon keskus > Espoon kesk." niin meilläkin Korsisaaren autoissa lukee "via Espoon kesku".

Itse mobiteciin ohjelmoidut kilvet näkyy ainakin just niinkuin ne haluaa näkyvän.  :Smile:

----------


## bernemi

Pl 793 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

NOF 1042'ssa on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1343 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Pl 285 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1342 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Pl 606 
Pl 617 
Pl 782
Pl 787

Onko Nobinan vuodenvaihteen uusissa busseissa lij-laitteet?

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

> Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
> Pl 606 
> Pl 617 
> Pl 782
> Pl 787
> 
> Onko Nobinan vuodenvaihteen uusissa busseissa lij-laitteet?


Kyllä vaan on, ja ei näytä hyvin toimivan ainakaan vuodenvaihteessa mitä näin niitä.  :Laughing:

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Nobina 795 sekä Nobina 628 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Munkki

Nf 661 On näköjään saanut Lij-Laitteet. Sisällä vaan luki väärä linjanumero.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 281:ssä on lij-laitteet.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #491 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Tuomas

"HelBin" Linkkerit 1611 ja 1612 taitavat olla HelBin ensimmäiset autot, joihin Parkeon-merkkiset laitteet asennetaan alusta lähtien. 1611:een asennus tapahtui 12.1., 1612:n tilanteesta en ole selvillä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 815 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

PL 608 ja Tdf 512 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1538
Tdf 1406
Nof 658
Nof 496

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 705 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## LimoSWN

Mukaan liittyy 
Vs-bussipalvelut #8

----------


## LimoSWN

29.01.2017 
Vs-bussipalvelut #9/166B lij ohjaa ja toimii

----------


## bernemi

Lij-laitehavaintoja Herttoniemestä
Nof 879 
Nof 788 
Nof 719
Nof 916 
Nof 932
Nof 929
Pl 602 
Nof 634
Nof 892
Nof 767
Nof 787 
Nof 936
Pl 804
Nof 617
Nof 937
Nof 782
Nof 790
Nof 620
Nof 925
Nof 915
Nof 791
Pl 605
Nof 617
Nof 835
Nof 795
Nof 792
Nof 931
Nof 924
Nof 912
Nof 930
Nof 927
Nof 636
Nof 931
Nof 924
Nof 789
Nof 930

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Lij-laitehavaintoja Herttoniemestä
> Nof 835


Miten tämä voi olla Herttoniemessä, oli vielä perjantaina Leppävaaran liityntälinjoilla?

----------


## bernemi

> Miten tämä voi olla Herttoniemessä, oli vielä perjantaina Leppävaaran liityntälinjoilla?


Muutama havainto on Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilta, joilla on myös Espoon Citeoita.
Kyseessä saattaa olla myös Nof 935, joka liikkuu 84-88 linjoilla.

----------


## Karosa

> Muutama havainto on Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilta, joilla on myös Espoon Citeoita.
> Kyseessä saattaa olla myös Nof 935, joka liikkuu 84-88 linjoilla.


NF #835 on VDL Citea LLE-120, kun NF #935 on Scania OmniExpress 320LE, kumpi se näistä sitten oli?

----------


## bernemi

> NF #835 on VDL Citea LLE-120, kun NF #935 on Scania OmniExpress 320LE, kumpi se näistä sitten oli?


Kumpikin vaihtoehto on täysin mahdollinen, koska menin Herttoniemeen Itäkeskuksen kautta. Nof 935:ssä on hyvin todennäköisesti lij-laitteet, koska muissakin saman sarjan Omniexpresseissä on. Löysin Itäkeskuksesta ainakin yhden 800-sarjan Citean, jossa on lij-laitteet. Se oli Nof 879. On mahdollista, että Itäkeskuksessa oli myös Nof 835. En ole asiasta täysin varma, joten oletan että kyseessä oli Nof 935, jonka luultavasti bongasin Herttoniemestä.

----------


## LimoSWN

31.01.2017.

Espoo. 

kuten aijemmin jo kuljettaja kertoi ko. yhtiöllä pitäisi olla jo 4. autossa LIJ-laitteisto.

VS-Bussipalvelut #1 /166B, Takakilven numero on todella pieni, tämän asennus ei oikein tainnut onnistua. Muuten laitteisto toimii.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Muutama havainto on Itäkeskuksen liityntälinjoilta, joilla on myös Espoon Citeoita.
> Kyseessä saattaa olla myös Nof 935, joka liikkuu 84-88 linjoilla.


NF #835 oli tänään 226:lla, Buscomien kanssa.

----------


## LimoSWN

31. 01.2017.
Ja illassa samalla linjalla 

Vs-bussipalvelut #7/166B. Myös lij toimii ja ohjaa.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Nof 622
Pl:t 283 ja 802.

----------


## Gulf

HelB:n Scaloissa 1016, 1017 ja 1018 on LIJ-laitteet

----------


## LimoSWN

01.02.2017.
Espoo 
Vs-bussipalvelut #4 on eilisen aikana asennettu.  Sivukilvessä numero kutistunut.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Nof 600
Nof 633
Nof 774
Nof 783
Nof 794
Nof 896 (ei täysin varma)
Nof 926
Nof 933
Nof 934

PL 803

----------


## Joonas Pio

Näissä autoissa näin tänään LIJ:it:

HelB 825
NF 755, 758
TDF 514, 522

----------


## bernemi

Nobinoissa 603 ja 631 on lij-laitteet.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

Nobinat #824 ja #616 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 616 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 250 on saanut LIJ-laitteet  :Very Happy:

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 502 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Tenava

> Tdf 502 on saanut lij-laitteet.


On ollut jo pitkään TDF 500-523 autoissa on kaikissa on LIJ laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Helb 952 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 17:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:45 ----------

Seuraavassa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
*Helbit*
252
427
614
821
912
952
1013
1015
1205
1535

*Nobinat*
494
606
629
630
640
652
660
786
818
928

*PL:t*
284
286
287
288
292
728
732

*Transdevit*
555
556
559
564
565
1407

----------


## bernemi

Listan jatkoksi:
Helb 311
Helb 911
Nof 484
Nof 772
Tdf 572
Tdf 1253

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 1244 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## fani

> Listan jatkoksi:
> Helb 311
> Helb 911
> Nof 484
> Nof 772
> Tdf 572
> Tdf 1253


Taitaapi Nobinalla (ainakin Hakunilassa) käydä vähiin autot, jossa LIJ-laitteita ei olisi.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 295 on saanut lij-laitteet.
Tein tänne
listan HSL-alueen busseista, joissa on lij-laitteet. Tiedot ovat peräisin tästä ketjusta, ja bussit ovat numerojärjestyksessä.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #822-#827 ja #835 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 920 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 796 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## LimoSWN

Lauantai 11.02.2017.

Espoo

Jo pari päivää ollut ajossa 

VS-Bussipalvelut Oy #11 / 166B,

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1531 on saanut lij-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 306
Helb 428
Helb 955
Helb 1007
Helb 1014
Helb 1020
Helb 1304
Helb 1608
Nof 605
Nof 606
Nof 608
Nof 819
Nof 945
Pl 278
Pl 289
Pl 291
Pl 293
Pl 296
Tdf 597
Tdf 1229
Tdf 1241
Tdf 1250
Tdf 1404

----------


## bernemi

Nof 1007 on saanut uudet lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 1250 sekä TDF 567 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 952 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Gulf

HelB 1010 saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## Pera

> Pl 295 on saanut lij-laitteet.
> Tein tänne
> listan HSL-alueen busseista, joissa on lij-laitteet. Tiedot ovat peräisin tästä ketjusta, ja bussit ovat numerojärjestyksessä.


Tässä täydennystä HelBin listaan: 610, 611, 613, 615, 816, 818, 824, 905, 957, 1323, 1528, 1531, 1532, 1533, 1534, 1542

----------


## Gulf

HelB 1609 liittynyt myös LIJ laitteiden piiriin

----------


## bernemi

Lisäystä listaan: 
Helb 1123
Nof 670

----------


## bernemi

Nof 678 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavat bussit ovat saaneet lij-laitteet;
Helb 424
Helb 942
Nof 955
Pl 282
Pl 604
Pl 807
Tdf 85
Tdf 566

----------


## bernemi

Nof 781 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Seuraavat HelBit ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet:
250, 252,
310,
411, 424-428,
610-618, 
705, 706, 712, 
811, 814, 815, 817-823, 825, 
905, 908, 911, 918-920, 923, 925-929, 941-947, 951-957, 
1006, 1007, 1013-1022, 
1111, 1115, 1116, 1125-1127, 1130, 1131, 
1203-1205, 
1331, 1342, 1343, 
1527-1542, 
1608-1613.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 631 ja PL 735 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 921
Helb 1109
Nof 490
Nof 666
Nof 853
Nof 1003
Pl 806
Tdf 498

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 562 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Pera

TDF 1411 On LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 297 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## joboo

Helb 808 lij-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Helb 309 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## joboo

Helb 807 & 809 on lij-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavat bussit ovat saaneet lij-laitteet:
Nof 837
Nof 844
Vs-Bussipalvelut 6

----------


## Pera

TDF 554, 1219 ja 1251 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 664 sekä PL 654 on saanut LIJ laitteet

Ja toinen Jokeri Scala on saanut LIJ laitteet auton 1331 lisäksi se on auto 1323.

----------


## bernemi

PL 656 ja PL 662 on havaittu lij-laitteissa.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 1246 on LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 571 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 664 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 253 on saanut LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helbit
254, 307, 502, 701, 906, 907, 910, 913, 1114, 1124

Nobinat
495, 602, 626, 632, 739, 771, 833, 839, 841, 852, 891, 
951, 957, 1007

PL:t
701-702, 791, 657

Transdevit
568, 1223, 1224, 1232, 1238, 1244, 1259

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1121
Helb 1129
Pl 604
Pl 615
Pl 792
Nof 770
Nof 807
Nof 1004
Nof 1005

----------


## bernemi

Nof 1039 ja Tdf 497 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Nobina 955 ja Nobina 956 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:47 ----------

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 812
Helb 917
Helb 1128
Nof 627
Nof 679
Nof 838
Nof 859
Nof 958
Nof 1008
Pl 658
Pl 703
Pl 924
Tdf 496
Tdf 1242
Tdf 1243

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Nof 1039 ja Tdf 497 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet


ainakin tdf497 lij laite ollut jo pitkään. :Wink:

----------


## bernemi

> ainakin tdf497 lij laite ollut jo pitkään.


Kyllä, mutta olin tietääkseni ensimmäinen, joka kirjoitti sen tähän ketjuun.😉

----------


## bussitietäjä

Transdev 93 saanut lij laitteet
Nobina 603 saanut lij laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1209 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:16 ----------




> PL 656 ja PL 662 on havaittu lij-laitteissa.


Tässä viestissä on virhe. Pl 662 oli tänään h72:llä ilman lij-laitteita. 
Pl 655 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 950 ja Tdf 83 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 1263, on saanut LIJ-laitteet. (Volvo 8900LE B7RLE)

----------


## bernemi

Nof 858 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## aki

> Tdf 83 on saanut lij-laitteet.


Minkähän takia tähänkin autoon asennettiin vielä uudet laitteet vaikka töitä tuskin enää kesän jälkeen riittää kun TDF:n autotarve vähenee huomattavasti. Myös TDF 93 oli saanut lij-varustuksen vaikka sekin varmaan poistuu Elokuuhun mennessä. Tuntuu hullulta että tehdään uusia laiteasennuksia jos ne kuitenkin muutaman kuukauden kuluttua puretaan pois.

----------


## kuukanko

> Minkähän takia tähänkin autoon asennettiin vielä uudet laitteet vaikka töitä tuskin enää kesän jälkeen riittää kun TDF:n autotarve vähenee huomattavasti.


Eikös linjojen 411 ja 421 elokuussa alkavaan uuteen sopimukseen ole tarjottu runsaasti busseja, jotka vaikuttavat ominaisuuksiensa perusteella juurikin 2008-Scaloilta (sekä 2-akselisia että telejä).

----------


## bernemi

Nof 641 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Nof 828
Nof 830
Nof 831
Nof 840
Nof 846
Nof 855

----------


## Pera

HelB 1004 on LIJ-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1212 on saanut lij-laitteet

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:06 ----------

Pl 666 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helb 501
Helb 1002
Helb 1104
Helb 1105
Nof 483
Nof 486
Nof 673
Nof 736
Nof 836
Nof 876
Nof 1006
Tdf 557
Tdf 1260

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Mun haivaintojen mukaan: TDF 1259, 1260, 1263 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

> Mun haivaintojen mukaan: TDF 1259, 1260, 1263 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.


Kyllä, mutta vain 1259 ja 1263 on laitettu tähän ketjuun aiemmin.

----------


## Pera

TDF 1225 ja 1240 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Wolde

HelB #1215 saanut Parkeonit. Sisäkilvessä vielä suojamuovitkin päällä ja takakilpi pimeänä.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1002 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 953 ja pl 659 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helb 253
Helb 255
Helb 308
Helb 619
Helb 924
Helb 1132
Nof 796
Nof 848
Nof 854
PL 610
Tdf 1221
Tdf 1228
Tdf 1239
Tdf 1249
Tdf 1256

----------


## Munkki

Nobinan 737 autossa nähty LIJ-Laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 491 ja Tdf 553 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.
Kiitos, public transport Chaser.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tdf 491 ja Tdf 553 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.
> Kiitos, public transport Chaser.


Juu ei mitään, ole hyvä!  :Smile:

----------


## LimoSWN

Tulee vasta nyt, kun hukkasin salasanani tänne.  
17.3.2017.  Espoo. 
Vs-bussipalvelut #3 /166B lij

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Nyt kolmas (3) Jokeri Scala on saanut LIJ-laitteet ja se on HelB 1325.  (Linjanumero on niin iso että tuskin määränpäänteksitä näkee. Linjanumero lukee keskellä kilpeä.)

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1008 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 909 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:03 ----------

Helb 916 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 765 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 231 & 755 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Prompter

> Nyt kolmas (3) Jokeri Scala on saanut LIJ-laitteet ja se on HelB 1325.  (Linjanumero on niin iso että tuskin määränpäänteksitä näkee. Linjanumero lukee keskellä kilpeä.)


Johtuu siitä, että LIJ tukee vain yhtä etukilpeä. Ennenhän linjanumero on ollut monivärisessä linjakilvessä omana tekstinään. Saapa nähdä, miten tämäkin asia ratkaistaan...

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Johtuu siitä, että LIJ tukee vain yhtä etukilpeä. Ennenhän linjanumero on ollut monivärisessä linjakilvessä omana tekstinään. Saapa nähdä, miten tämäkin asia ratkaistaan...


Niinpä, saapa nähdä...

----------


## killerpop

> Johtuu siitä, että LIJ tukee vain yhtä etukilpeä. Ennenhän linjanumero on ollut monivärisessä linjakilvessä omana tekstinään. Saapa nähdä, miten tämäkin asia ratkaistaan...


Hienosti suunniteltu, hienosti toteutettu. (Mobitecin) Linjakilpiohjausyksikölle tämä ei suinkaan ole ongelma, kun kaikille kilville on omat osoitteensa. Ehkäpä koko LIJ kannattaa taas aloittaa alusta, tai olla sekaantumatta kilvityksiin.

----------


## Karosa

> Johtuu siitä, että LIJ tukee vain yhtä etukilpeä. Ennenhän linjanumero on ollut monivärisessä linjakilvessä omana tekstinään. Saapa nähdä, miten tämäkin asia ratkaistaan...


Tämä on jo korjattu ainakin autossa 1331. Siinä se osaa ohjata linjanumeron kuten ennenkin monivärikilpeen siihen mahtuvalla fontilla, sekä loput määränpäätekstit määränpäälle varattuun oranssiin kilpeen.

----------


## 8.6

Korjaisivat vielä sen, että kilvissä lukisi teksti aina kahdella rivillä. Sörnäisten jälkeen Rautatientorin suuntaan ajettaessa kilvissä lukee Rautatientori Järnvägstorget yhdellä rivillä niin, että suomen- ja ruotsinkielinen nimi vuorottelevat. Ennen Sörnäisiä lukee taas Rautatientori via Sörnäinen (M), vaikka kaikki lähes Mäkelänkadulta tulevat bussit kulkevat Sörnäisten kautta, samoin Lahdenväylän suunnasta. Rautatientorin suuntaan voisi lukea aina pelkkä Rautatientori Järnvägstorget kahdella rivillä. Vaihtuvat tekstit ovat häiritseviä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Viides (5) Jokeri Scala on saanut LIJ-laitteet. Ja se on HelB 1318

(Kaikki Jokeri Scalat jotka ovat saanet LIJ-laitteet ovat auton 1318 lisäksi:
1331, 1328, 1325, 1323)

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

NF #811 ja #899 ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Pera

PL 628 ja TDF 3009 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1113 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:43 ----------

Tdf 1213 on saanut lij laitteet.


Lisäystä:

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Nof 975
Nof 986
Pl 661
Pl 662(varma havainto tällä kertaa)
Pl 667
Pl 668

----------


## LimoSWN

Laitetaan nyt tähän, kun ei nopealla hakutoiminnolla osunut silmään. 
Nof 776 /235 lij toimii hyvin ulkoa katsoessa. 
Ollut koko päivän linjalla.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helbit
806
914
1003
1012
1102
1103
1108
1122
1128
1206
1316
1607

Nobinat
764
779
799
803
812
816
860
874
875
954
985


PL:t
282
294
704
735
754
757
779
811

Transdevit
89
495
550
1222
1226
1247
1255
1260
1262
1408
1410


__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________________________

Pientä korjausta aikaisempiin viesteihin:
PL 732:ssa ei ole lij-laitteita.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1313 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

Kaikki Transdevin h55 pyörivät pätkä-Volvot ovat saaneet LIJ-laitteet (eli autot 1257-1263)

HelB 1305, ja 1307 ovat saanet LIJ laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1320 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:17 ----------

Pl 665 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 268 ja Helb 1322 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:28 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:06 ----------

Nof 814 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helb 302
Helb 804
Helb 805
Helb 922
Helb 1106
Helb 1112
Nof 601
Nof 668
Nof 800
Nof 832
Nof 834
PL 260
PL 279
PL 603
PL 609
PL 705
PL 726
PL 756
PL 801
Tdf 1245
Tdf 560
Tdf 592

Seuraavien autosarjojen kaikkiin busseihin on asennettu lij-laitteet:

Helbit:
411
424-428
610-615
616-618
712
815
816-825
905-907
916-929
955-957
1121-1130
1131-1132
1203-1205
1342-1343
1535-1542
1608-1610
1611-1612

Nobinat:
891-892
923-927
928-937
946-950
1040-1050
1051-1055

PL:t
779-781
654-662
278-297

Transdevit:
495-498
500-520
521-522
523
1257-1263

Åbergin kaikissa busseissa on lij-laitteet.

Korsisaaret:

20-22, 24

----------


## LimoSWN

> Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
> 
> 
> Korsisaaret:
> 
> 20-22, 24


koko sarjassa on noissa jo uusina olleet LIJ- laitteet. 
eli myös #25. Kuten #2 viesti osoittaa.

----------


## Pera

PL 838 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Transdev 85 on saanut lij laitteet ylleen

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

1132:ssa on vielä Buscomit, 1131 on LIJ kyllä.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TDF 3008 on saanut LIJ-laitteet. (Viimeksi kun näin tämän kyseisen auton, siinä oli vielä BusComit)

----------


## bernemi

Pl 619 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 301 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 760 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 673 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

EDIT:

PL 672, 675 on saanut myös LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

> 1132:ssa on vielä Buscomit, 1131 on LIJ kyllä.


Helb 1132:ssa on edelleenkin lij-laitteet: 

Helb 1003 havaittu rautatientorilla Buscomeissa.

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 

Helb 948
Helb 1107
Helb 1214
Nof 653
Nof 676
Nof 778
Nof 784
Nof 785
Nof 842
Nof 943
Nof 982
PL 614
PL 669
PL 751
Tdf 1227
Tdf 1231
Tdf 1235

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Nof 642
Nof 829
Nof 850
Nof 862
Nof 871

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 17:23 ----------

PL 753 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helb 810
Helb 950
Nof 659
Pl 607
Pl 663
Pl 670
Pl 671
Pl 674
Pl 706
Pl 727
Pl 750
Pl 752
Pl 758
Pl 759
Pl 767
Pl 786
Pl 790
Pl 805
Pl 810
Pl 812
Tdf 1215

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1248 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Pl 676 on saanut lij-laitteet. PL:n autoissa 654-676 on lij-laitteet. Onko kenelläkään tietoa citeoiden 631-645 asennusaikatauluista?

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Nof 623
Nof 672
Nof 675
Nof 843
Nof 851
Nof 856
Nof 857
Nof 861
Nof 863
Nof 864
Nof 867
Nof 869
Nof 870
Nof 872
Nof 873
Nof 894
Nof 908
Nof 909
Nof 973

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1252 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:09 ----------

Helb 1306 on saanut lij-laitteet.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 14:52 ----------Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo??? ----------

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 

Nof 798
Nof 906
Tdf 558
Tdf 566

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Pl 676 on saanut lij-laitteet. PL:n autoissa 654-676 on lij-laitteet. Onko kenelläkään tietoa citeoiden 631-645 asennusaikatauluista?


Mun tietääkseni autoissa 631-645 ei oo LIJ-laitteita. Sillä kuljen näillä  joka kouluun. Ei oo ainakaa osunu silmään että olisi LIJ-laite asennettu.

---

NOF 777 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Joonas Pio

TLL 43:ssa on LIJit.

----------


## bernemi

Nobinoissa 815, 847 ja 917 on lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1308
Nof 638
Nof 780
Nof 799
Nof 802
Nof 897
Pl 716
Tdf 1217

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 256
Helb 304
Helb 503
Helb 1101
Helb 1111
Helb 1209
Nof 618
Nof 663
Nof 887
Nof 889
Nof 940
Nof 981
Pl 809
Tdf 1234
Tdf 1237
Tll 39

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1218 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1214 ja Tdf 1216 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nobinoissa 849 ja 866 on lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 1211
Helb 1321
Nof 604
Nof 881
Nof 882
Nof 959
TLL 42

----------


## bernemi

Nof 922 ja Tdf 1210 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 726
Helb 813
Helb 949
Helb 1009
Helb 1110
PL 611
PL 718
PL 723
PL 724
PL 725
PL 808
Tdf 563
Tdf 570

Lisää autosarjoja joiden kaikissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helbit: 
502-503
804-814
941-954
1101-1116

Nobinat:
782-795
910-916
981-983

PL:t
801-806
807-812
723-725
726-729
663-668
669-672
673-676

Transdevit:
3008
3009

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 260 on saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 303
Helb 915
Helb 1213
Helb 1403
Nof 15
Nof 497
Nof 613
Nof 614
Nof 655
Nof 712
Nof 713
Nof 714
Nof 744
Nof 745
Nof 748
Nof 761
Nof 763
Nof 801
Nof 810
Nof 886
Nof 900
Nof 920
Nof 938
Tdf 84
Tdf 494
Tdf 552
Tdf 1220 
Tdf 1230
Tdf 1236
Tdf 1403
Tll 35

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 1245 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Tdf 551 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Tenava

> Tdf 551 on saanut lij-laitteet.


TDF 490 ja 492 LIJ laitteet poistettu

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 305
Nof 625
Nof 635
Nof 651
Nof 677
Nof 729
Nof 733
Nof 742
Nof 804
Pl 769
Pl 813
Pl 814
Tdf 1211

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:53 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:39 ----------

Nof 14 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1207
Nof 610
Nof 654
Nof 711
Nof 715
Nof 895
Pl 865
Tdf 591
Tll 41
Tll 44

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Nof 498
Nof 499
Nof 612
Nof 615
Nof 624
Nof 649
Nof 650
Nof 656
Nof 671
Nof 674
Nof 730
Nof 735
Nof 760
Nof 762
Nof 805
Nof 806
Nof 901
Nof 902
Nof 903
Nof 904
Nof 905
Nof 907
Nof 918
Nof 921
Nof 942

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:05 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:16 ----------

Nof 775 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Nof 492
Nof 609
Nof 621
Nof 657
Nof 665
Nof 766

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 826
Helb 934
Helb 937
Helb 1011
Helb 1210
Nof 741
Pl 761
Pl 764
Pl 765
Pl 768
Pl 771
Pl 774
Pl 776
Pl 777
Pl 783
Pl 882

----------


## bernemi

Helb 620 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Nof 493 ja Pl 766 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.
E: Myös Pl 871 on saanut lij-laitteet

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 725
Pl 763
Pl 788
Pl 798
Pl 817
Pl 868
Tdf 561

----------


## Pera

HelB 901 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 702
Helb 704
Helb 729
Helb 930
Helb 935
Helb 1001
Helb 1005
Helb 1208
Nof 813
Pl 612
Pl 775
Pl 789
Pl 794
Pl 797
Tll 45

----------


## bernemi

Tll 40 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 902
Helb 932
Nof 941
Nof 960
Nof 974
Pl 721
Pl 739
Pl 742
Pl 746
Pl 748
Pl 866
Pl 870
Tdf 1206
Tdf 1233
Tll 46

----------


## bernemi

Nobinoissa 868 ja 939 on lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1329 ja Pl 709 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 723
Helb 936
Helb 1216
Helb 1217
Helb 1301
Helb 1402
Tll 36

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 724
Helb 733
Helb 931
Helb 1606
Pl 740
Tdf 1405
Tll 27
Tll 29
Tll 30
Tll 31
Tll 32
Tll 37

----------


## Joonas Pio

607 on ainoa Nobinan Hakunilan auto, jossa on Buscom. 963 & 972 ovat siis saaneet LIJit.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

TLL 38 on saanut LIJ-laitteet (Volvo 8900LE B8RLE 6x2)

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1311 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 703
Helb 1003
Helb 1212
Nof 718
Nof 895
Nof 919
Pl 613
Pl 707
Pl 732
Pl 736
Pl 737
Pl 785
Pl 795
Tll 24

----------


## bernemi

Helb 722 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 933
Helb 1405
Tdf 1264
Tll 25

----------


## LimoSWN

Nobina 845 lij asennettu 
Ei näy listalla.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1312
Pl 733
Pl 747
Pl 772
Pl 773
Pl 778
Tll 26
Tll 28
Tll 34

----------


## bernemi

Pl 618 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Tll 12 ja Tll 59 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Nof 989
Pl 710
Pl 715
Pl 834
Pl 876
Pl 880

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1302 ja Pl 966 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Tll 33
Tll 51
Tll 52
Tll 53
Tll 57

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:

Helb 903
Helb 1219
Helb 1309
Helb 1324
Helb 1327
Helb 1330
Helb 1502
Helb 1513
Nof 607
Nof 611
PL 270
PL 738
Tdf 1402
TLL 1
TLL 47

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1317 ja Helb 1339 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1310
Helb 1328
Tdf 91

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1330
Helb 1401
Pl 271
Pl 823
Pl 873
Pl 964

----------


## bernemi

Helb 803 ja Nof 987 ovat saaneet lij-laitteet.

----------


## Wolde

TK #803 saanut Parkeonit

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1332
Helb 1404
Helb 1406
Helb 1409
Helb 1514
Helb 1526
Nof 967
Nof 969
Nof 971
Nof 990
Pl 245
Tdf 493
Tdf 569
Tll 9
Tll 48
Tll 49
Tll 50

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 904
Helb 1515
Pl 255
Tdf 93

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1319
Helb 1326
Helb 1329
Helb 1333
Helb 1334
Helb 1335
Helb 1337
Helb 1338
Helb 1340
Helb 1341
Nof 888

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1303
Helb 1407
Nof 865
Nof 976
Pl 246
Pl 254
Pl 274
Tll 54
Tll 55
Tll 56
Tll 58

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1519
Nof 980
Nof 1057
Pl 273
Pl 276
Pl 711
Pl 719
Pl 744
Pl 749
Pl 762
Pl 837
Pl 875
Pl 881
Pl 965
Vs-bussipalvelut 2

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Pl 257
Pl 258
Pl 720
Pl 913
Pl 940
Pl 962

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1512
Nof 734
Pl 270
Pl 277

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 1314
Helb 1315
Helb 1546

----------


## bernemi

Helb 1545 on saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 1336
Helb 1505
Helb 1511
Helb 1547
Nof 16
Pl 262
Pl 266

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HelB 1503 on saanut LIJ laitteet

----------


## Rehtori

Aamulla HelB 1304:ssa ei Parkeon toiminut. Näytössä luki "Out of order". Kaikki matkustajat pääsivät maksamatta perille.

----------


## Samppa

> Aamulla HelB 1304:ssa ei Parkeon toiminut. Näytössä luki "Out of order". Kaikki matkustajat pääsivät maksamatta perille.


Ei päässeet maksamatta he, joilla oli kortilla kausi. :Icon Frown:  Aika monella on.

----------


## Rehtori

> Ei päässeet maksamatta he, joilla oli kortilla kausi. Aika monella on.


Tänään taas Nobonan autossa 728 laite toimi, mutta kuljettaja ei myynyt lippuja rahalla. Kuljettaja huitoi matkustajat eteenpäin sanomatta mitään, tosin puhui puhelimessa. Viereisen Nobinan auton kuljettaja taas ennen lähtöä Tikkurilan terminaalista, ei edes katsonut onko matkustajilla lippuja. Aika välinpitämättöältö meininki vaikuttaa.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
NOF 1037
NOF 1038
PL 243
PL 244
PL 259
PL 260
PL 275
PL 743
PL 855
PL 872
TDF 1204
TDF 1205

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1524
Pl 258
Pl 264
Pl 269

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Pl 263
Pl 265
Pl 877

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet: 
Helb 1501
Helb 1503
Helb 1504
Helb 1506
Helb 1510
Helb 1516
Helb 1517
Helb 1518
Helb 1519
Helb 1543
Helb 1544
Helb 1548
Helb 1601
Helb 1604
Helb 1605
Nof 964
Nof 968
Nof 970
Nof 1019
Nof 1022
Nof 1032
Nof 1033
Nof 1035
Nof 1036
Pl 256
Pl 261
Pl 267
Pl 272
Pl 649
Pl 650
Tdf 575
Tdf 1207
Tdf 1254
Vs-Bussipalvelut 3

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nobina 480 saanut lij laitteet

----------


## LimoSWN

Laita tonne  mukaan jo hieman pidempään olleena 

VS-Bussipalvelut #10

----------


## bussitietäjä

Nf 478 tullut takaisin lij laitteiden kanssa

----------


## Pera

PL 644, 652 ja 653 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

PL 632 on LIJ-laitteet [VDL Citea SLE-129 Euro6]

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 257
Helb 258
Helb 259
Helb 1507
Helb 1509
Helb 1520
Helb 1521
Helb 1525
Helb 1602
Nof 883
Nof 1017
Nof 1023
Nof 1024
Nof 1025
Nof 1027
Nof 1034
Nof 1056
Pl 222
Pl 648
Pl 708
Pl 712
Pl 741
Pl 745
Pl 770
Pl 867
Pl 874
Pl 890
Pl 963
Tdf 87
Tdf 88
Tdf 92
Tdf 94
Tdf 573
Tk 802
Tk 811
Tk 814
Tk 816
Tk 817

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
> 
> Helb 1507
> Helb 1509
> Helb 1520
> Helb 1521
> Helb 1525
> Helb 1602
> Nof 883
> ...


Näissä on ollut jo pitkät ajat nämä LIJ-laitteet

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

HellB 1201, sekä 1522 on saanut LIJ laitteet!

----------


## LimoSWN

PL #218, parkeon laitettu 2. Päivää sitten. Nyt menossa Upinniemeen.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 53:ssa on LIJ, havaittu eilen linjalla 911.

----------


## Pera

TK 237 ja 238 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Helb 1202
Helb 1408
Helb 1508
Helb 1523
Helb 1603
Nof 965
Nof 966
Nof 1026
Nof 1031
Pl 219
Pl 221
Pl 622
Pl 623
Pl 624
Pl 625
Pl 627
Pl 630
Pl 633
Pl 636
Pl 643
Pl 645
Pl 646
Pl 891
Pl 914
Tdf 86
Tdf 1203
Tdf 1401
Vs 5

Kaikissa Helbin ajossa olevissa autoissa on lijit.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
> Vs 5
> 
> Kaikissa Helbin ajossa olevissa autoissa on lijit.



Kaikissa Vs-Bussipalveluiden autoissa on jo pitempään ollut laitteet. Olet 3 kk jäljessä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

NF 479 tullut takaisin lij laitteidenkanssa  :Smile:

----------


## bernemi

Seuraavissa busseissa on lij-laitteet:
Ks 16
Nof 1001
Nof 1015
Nof 1018
Nof 1020
Nof 1021
Nof 1028
Nof 1029
Nof 1030 
Pl 215
PL 216
Pl 220
Pl 223
Pl 226
Pl 227
Pl 228
Pl 229
Pl 629
Pl 631
Pl 634
Pl 635
Pl 637
Pl 638
Pl 639
Pl 641
Pl 642
Pl 647
Pl 651
Pl 889
Tdf 1265
Tk 818

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 678:ssa on LIJ.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Missä autoissa ei ole vielä lij laitteita?

----------


## Prompter

> Missä autoissa ei ole vielä lij laitteita?


PL:n Sipoon autot poislukien PL 225, johon on asennettu.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> PL:n Sipoon autot poislukien PL 225, johon on asennettu.


Näköjään myös taksikuljetuksen linjan v713 ja v719 autoista puuttuu lij laitteet.

----------


## Makke93

> Missä autoissa ei ole vielä lij laitteita?


Tänään oli ÅL 27:ssa Buscomit

----------


## Prompter

PL 234 havaittu uusien laitteiden kera liikenteessä. Reissu Ruodin Scala GHI-784 asennettavana.

----------


## Wolde

> Missä autoissa ei ole vielä lij laitteita?


Kuten aikaisemmin mainittiin Taksikuljetuksen linjojen 713 ja 719 autoista löytyvän buscomit, puuttuvat vielä parkeonit monista autoista.
Koillisen Liikennepalvelun autoihin on asennus käynnissä ja näiden jälkeen puuttuvat vielä "vantaan" autoista uudet laitteet (kivistö / myyrmäen autot, sekä 91 / 713 / 719).

Eiköhän vuodenvaihteeseen mennessä ole kaikki buscomit jo palautettu.  :Smile:

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 685:ssa on LIJ

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 682, 219 & 237:ssa on LIJ:t

----------


## LimoSWN

En tiedä mainittinko jo tämä PL #682, en nopeasti selaamalla nähnyt.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

NF 995:een on asenettu LIJ:t

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> NF 995:een on asenettu LIJ:t


Tässä viestissä on virhe, 995:ssä on Buscomit.

----------


## Prompter

PL 252:ssa on LIJit.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

NF 992:en On asennettu LIJ:t. Nyt olen varma.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 63:een on asenettu LIJ.
E: Myös PL 76

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

NF 996 ja 997:ssa on LIJ-laitteet

----------


## Prompter

PL 249 LIJ-laittein.

----------


## Prompter

PL 251 LIJitetty.

----------


## Bussipoika04

Nof 991 on lij-laitteet

----------


## Ivecomies

NF 995 on nyt saanut LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## kuukanko

PL 169 on nyt Kampin Espoon terminaalissa LIJ asennettuna.

----------


## Prompter

PL 248 saanut uudet laitteet

----------


## Ivecomies

Ovatko nyt PL:n kaikki Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon autot saaneet LIJ-laitteet?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ovatko nyt PL:n kaikki Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon autot saaneet LIJ-laitteet?


Sipoossa on ainakin useita Buscomillisia vielä.

----------


## Prompter

> Sipoossa on ainakin useita Buscomillisia vielä.


34, 91, 230-232, 238-242 vielä Buscomilla.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 34, 91, 230-232, 238-242 vielä Buscomilla.


Jaa, no eiköhän noissakin ole pian Parkeonit asennettuna.  :Smile:

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

> 34, 91, 230-232, 238-242 vielä Buscomilla.


Ja Kirkkonummelta 867, 874 & 887, 23, 36?, 122, 124 & 179 & 180.

----------


## Karosa

> 887


887 on Sipoon auto, ollut vain lainassa Kirkkonummella.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tänään tuli Kampissa bongattua yks kirkkonummelainen Volvo (vuodelta 2005) jossa oli LIJ-laitteet asennettuna. Kylkinumeroa en tarkalleen muista, mutta LIJ:t oli asennettuna.

----------


## Prompter

PL 238 ja 242 saaneet uudet masiinat

----------


## Bussipoika04

Nobina 993 saanut lij-laitteet.

----------


## Ivecomies

NF 994 on saanut LIJ-laitteet. Nobinan osalta ainoastaan autot 998 ja 999 ovat vielä Buscomilla, jos oikein muistan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Nobinan osalta ainoastaan autot 998 ja 999 ovat vielä Buscomilla, jos oikein muistan.


998 on nyt saanut LIJ:t

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 158 on saanut LIJ-laitteeet.

----------


## Ivecomies

> 998 on nyt saanut LIJ:t


Tänään tuli bongattua myös sisarauto, 999 LIJ-laitteiden kera. Niin ainakin linjakilpi kertoi. Nyt ei Nobinalla taida olla enää yhtäkään autoa, josta puuttuisi LIJ:t.  :Smile:

----------


## Prompter

PL 239-241 ja 231 LIJitetty. Buscomin päivät alkaa olla luetut.

----------


## hana

> PL 239-241 ja 231 LIJitetty. Buscomin päivät alkaa olla luetut.


Transdev Espoon Buscomilla varustetut bussitkin poistuvat 02.01.2018 päivän jälkeen.

----------


## jiipeehoo

Viime viikolla olin jonkun PL:n Lahti 402 telin kyydissä linjalla 58 ja siinä oli vielä vanha buscom käytössä. Sori jos mainittu aiemminkin. Nykyään kun niin perin harvoin näkee enää näitä banhoja kortinlukijoita.

----------


## Gulf

> Viime viikolla olin jonkun PL:n Lahti 402 telin kyydissä linjalla 58 ja siinä oli vielä vanha buscom käytössä. Sori jos mainittu aiemminkin. Nykyään kun niin perin harvoin näkee enää näitä banhoja kortinlukijoita.


Nämä Lahti 402:t poistunevat vuodenvaihteessa, eli niihin tuskin LIJ:ta on tulossakaan.

----------


## Pera

PL 821 on LIJ-laitteet.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

ÅL 27:sa on LIJ-laiteet.

----------


## BusfanFINBSF

PL 50:ssä on LIJ-laitteet.

----------

